
Ask HN: Is social networking a done and dusted business? - anondon
A little context: I was browsing through my Facebook profile, and wanted to check my login history (in case my account was compromised, yes I am paranoid), a little googling revealed I could download all my archived data, and I did. It would be an understatement to say I freaked out. Facebook knew me! Their ad targeting was brilliant and stored a lot of info that I would not want stored anywhere.<p>The question: is social networking a done and dusted business? I hope it isn&#x27;t, and if not, what would the next major social network be like? What would it&#x27;s characteristics be?<p>Would privacy be an important factor for the masses?<p>I know all answers can at best be speculation and educated guesses, but I would like to see a discussion on this topic.
======
skaplun
don't think anything is done, people will continue to create better mouse
traps in every field.

Next in social networks could be more interaction options that will deliver
new kinds of "fun" between people

------
onion2k
_Would privacy be an important factor for the masses?_

No.

